# Dallas



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Rookie here. I am glad to find a group that is overly excited about Halloween year around. Looking forward to interacting and learning from all.
Sherry


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, ladysherry


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Sherry!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Sherry! Welcome! Always great to connect with another Haunter!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sherry!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Sherry


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Sherry, welcome to Haunt Forum!!! I'm assuming you are FROM the Dallas area?!?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome home Sherry!


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Ladysherry!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Being a rookie is great! cause it means you have tons of props you need to build! Oh the Halloween Fun!!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Hey Sherry, welcome to Haunt Forum!!! I'm assuming you are FROM the Dallas area?!?


Apparently from Segoville?

Welcome to the forum. Watch the threads in the Groups part of the forum for information on DFW
get togethers (N Texas/Okie).


----------

